# Sclumbergia orssichiana



## Stone (Apr 3, 2012)

A rare epiphyte from Brazil. Flowers twice a year like clockwork.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 4, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2012)

Funny, Christmas cactus hybrids are sold in grocery stores here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2012)

Cool! I've not seen a Christmas or Easter Cactus quite like this one.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 6, 2012)

Very nice! It's very difficult to come by species orssichiana in the states. I've been looking for a few years with no luck.


----------

